# Orchestral Percussion SDX for Superior Drummer 3 (Review)



## peakeleven (Jul 3, 2019)

Watch my live demonstration and review of Orchestral Percussion SDX for Superior Drummer 3. Is this the best orchestral percussion VST library on the market today? Well, you decide for yourself, but I really love it! =)

My Full Written Review: 
https://professionalcomposers.com/orchestral-percussion-sdx/



Sincerely,
Mikael "Mike" Baggström
Founder of professionalcomposers.com


----------



## DJChad72 (Sep 12, 2019)

I am having a quandary with Strikeforce, Han Zimmer Pro, and SD3 with the Orchestral SDX. I own Komplete 11 Ultimate Collection. So I have Action Strikes, Session Drums, Damage, as well as have East West Hollywood Orchestra.

EWHO has pretty good staple percussion (snare, bass drum, timpani, toms, cymbals, etc..). It sounds really good & easy to get a solid organic performance. 

Action Strikes seems to more or less focus on giving you rhythms to mix & match for ideas. Not a ton of focus delivering an instrument & individual performance. Damage I have not dug into much but it seems to be more of a one hit reveal library. 

Strikeforce appeals to me because of how its laid out. It would embed easily in an Ableton Live Drum Rack & Push quite nicely. Basically drag & drop right into your Ableton Live workflow. The layers give you all sorts of dimensions of control to get the performance you want. Its $389, low space footprint, & low curve to get 100% out of the purchase. 

I really love Hans Zimmer as a composer & his sounds. So hence, a library with his name is quite inspiring. HOwever its $600, large space footprint, & a lot to dig into the interface to get a performance. 

SD3 looks a little intimidating. But it is obviously very deep for drums of any kind, not just orchestra or cinema. Its priced in between SF & HZP, but still large space footprint, but has a broad set of capabilities. Which can be good down the road but may take a while to really get proficient. 

SD3 with the Orchestral SDX is pretty new to get a lot of review & comparison to the other options out there. So curious if my assessment is somewhat accurate & your thoughts. THank you in advance.


----------

